# SQUAT/DEADLIFT



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

I have change my routines and now train as follows

MONDAY

chest

shoulders

triceps

WEDNESDAY

abs

neck

legs

FRIDAY

back

biceps

forearms

I have changed to this as i was overtraining and beleive this to be better

BUT......

I am squating on wednesday for my legs and i was hoping to deadlift on fridays for back and traps but will i be overtraining my legs by doing this ?


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

overtraining depends on far more than that

if you lift sub failure maybe not, are you used to any volume, how many reps do you use, how many sets ect ect ect


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yes tyson, post up all the sets+rep ranges for each exercise.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Bump killer


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

what they say ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

ok here we go

MONDAY

bench press................................3 x 8-12

incline bench..............................3 x 8-12

dumbell flys................................3 x 8-12

barbell shoulder press.................3 x 8-12

dumbell side raise.......................3 x 8-12

dumbell bent over rear raise........3 x 8-12

tricep pushdowns........................3 x 8-12

ez bar behind head ext...............3 x 8-12

dumbell kick backs.....................3 x 8-12

WEDNESDAY

bench leg raises.......................3 x 10-15

bench knee ups.......................3 x 10-15

weighted crunches...................3 x 10-15

front weighted neck curls..........3 x 8-12

side weighted neck curls...........3 x 8-12

squats....................................3 x 8-12

leg extensions........................3 x 8-12

dumbell calf raises..................3 x 8-12

FRIDAY

deadlifts................................3 x 8-12

lat pull downs.........................3 x 8-12

cable rows.............................3 x 8-12

shugs....................................3 x 8-12

barbell bicep curls..................3 x 8-12

incline alt dumbell curls..........3 x 8-12

seated hammer curls.............3 x 8-12

fore arm curls up..................3 x 8-12

fore arm curls side...............3 x 8-12

ANY ADVICE OR OTHER CHANGES WELCOME BUT THIS IS THE NEW WORKOUT I HAVE COME UP WITH....


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

MONDAY

bench press................................3 x 8-12

incline bench..............................3 x 8-12 9 sets

dumbell flys................................3 x 8-12

weighted crunches...................2 x 10-15

tricep pushdowns........................3 x 8-12

dumbbell kickbacks.....................3 x 8-12 6sets

WEDNESDAY

barbell shoulder press.................3 x 8-12

dumbell side raise.......................3 x 8-12 9 sets

dumbell bent over rear raise........3 x 8-12

squats....................................3 x 8-12

leg extensions........................3 x 8-12 9 sets

dumbell calf raises..................3 x 8-12

FRIDAY

deadlifts................................3 x 8-12

lat pull downs.........................3 x 8-12

cable rows.............................2 x 8-12 11 sets

shugs....................................3 x 8-12

weighted crunches...................2 x 10-15

barbell bicep curls..................2 x 8-12

incline alt dumbell curls..........2 x 8-12 6 sets

seated hammer curls.............2 x 8-12

that looks better.To some no doubt still considered overtraining but that is better.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

MONDAY

dumbell flys................................3 x 8-12

bench press................................3 x 6-8

incline bench..............................3 x 6-8

dumbell side raise.......................3 x 8-12

dumbell bent over rear raise........3 x 8-12

barbell shoulder press.................3 x 8-12

tricep pushdowns........................3 x 8-12

WEDNESDAY

bench leg raises.......................3 x 10-15

bench knee ups.......................3 x 10-15

weighted crunches...................3 x 10-15

front weighted neck curls..........3 x 8-12

side weighted neck curls...........3 x 8-12

leg extensions..........................3 x 8-12

squats....................................3 x 6-8

hamstring curls.........................3 x 8-12

dumbell calf raises.....................3 x 8-12

FRIDAY

lat pull downs.........................3 x 8-12

cable rows.............................3 x 8-12

deadlifts................................3 x 6-8

shrugs...................................3 x 6-8

barbell bicep curls..................3 x 8-12

seated hammer curls.............3 x 8-12

wouldnt worry about the foreamrs heavy lats and deads would sort that out!

thats my take on things, but also id put it as being push/pull/legs. (so swap weds and fri around)

ive re-ordered things also (again only my opinion) and also dubious as to whether you need the neck work. shrugs and deads and great for it


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

How about??

*monday (short of failure)*

bench press................................2 x 8

lat pull downs(chins?).........................2 x 8

barbell shoulder press.................2 x 8

bent over barbell rows................2 x 8

squats....................................2 x 8

stiff leg deadlifts.......................2x8

dumbell calf raises..................2 x 8

barbell bicep curls..................2 x 8

tricep pushdowns........................2 x 8

weighted crunches...................2 x 8

*thursday (to failure)*

*
*bench press................................2 x 8

lat pull downs(chins?).........................2 x 8

barbell shoulder press.................2 x 8

bent over barbell rows................2 x 8

squats....................................2 x 8

stiff leg deadlifts.......................2x8

dumbell calf raises..................2 x 8

barbell bicep curls..................2 x 8

tricep pushdowns........................2 x 8

weighted crunches...................2 x 8


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

I notice that two of you say just do one exercise for biceps and one for triceps, is that really going to build arms ? i know you use muscles during other exercises but ive never known doing one exercise. Im not questioning your knowledge (you know better than me) but what happens to dumbell curls and kick backs ect: seems a little weird not to include full arm training so im not saying its not right i just wondered how this would build bigger arms than if i did three exercises per bodypart .


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

TYSON said:


> I notice that two of you say just do one exercise for biceps and one for triceps, is that really going to build arms ? i know you use muscles during other exercises but ive never known doing one exercise. Im not questioning your knowledge (you know better than me) but what happens to dumbell curls and kick backs ect: seems a little weird not to include full arm training so im not saying its not right i just wondered how this would build bigger arms than if i did three exercises per bodypart .


Like so many things with bodybuilding, it depends on you.

If you overtrain you won't get any gains at all. More isn't better.

Really the big compound moves like bench presses, military press, rows etc will hit your arms quite a bit. It is not unusual to get great gains in arms from these alone. Ronnie Coleman, who has one of the best biceps in bodybuilding, has claimed to train biceps maybe only once a month. He does HEAVY deads and rows.

Many people find their arms explode in size when they actually back off the arm work.

You can only try it both ways and see which gets the better results.

I have tried:

no arm work - ok results but not great

lots of arm work - no results at all

low volume direct work - 1-2 sets for bis and 2-3 sets for tris - along with big heavy compound work - good results.

So for me I generally just do 1 direct set for bis and 2 direct sets for tris, if that. You might find you're the same way, or you might do better with no sets or 10 sets. Only you can find out via trial and error.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Thats very true, will try a few different things


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Actually you could skip arm training all together and get the arm size your after (arms are the most overtrained bodypart), but I put it in their to satisfy those that need to do curls, BUT if I catch you doing them in the power rack I'll break your neck! 

(good read on this... "Big Arms" by Brooks Kubik and Stuart McRobert aka the big 3B series aka Basics Breviated and Best)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

TYSON said:


> ok here we go
> 
> MONDAY
> 
> ...


*This does not look bad to me but I would do another set of squats and back off 3 sets each for bicep and triceps*

*
6 sets each would be ok but I would not go to failure.*


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ChefX said:


> but I put it in their to satisfy those that need to do curls, BUT if I catch you doing them in the power rack I'll break your neck!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thats what the power rack is for isnt it? LOL or at least they think it is at my Gym LOL


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

ChefX said:


> How about??
> 
> *monday (short of failure)*
> 
> ...


i know this was a while ago chef but could you swap the sldl's for normal

deads

i like the look of this...unc


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

he's not on this board anymore but....

the SLDLs are there for hamstrings but imo...

you can change them - if you do your squats properly (hams to calves) then your hamstrings will get hit properly from those


----------

